

Number Script - A Little Language that compiles to JavaScript - binarydreams
https://github.com/substack/number-script

======
ajuc
I wonder, if you wrote a program, that generates all valid javascript
programs, given enough time, do you automatically have copyright on all these
programs? Or do you need to actually run the program and save the results
somewhere?

~~~
mappum
Well in the number-script compiler, it verifies code by running it (I'm not
sure if that qualifies).

Also, you would get stuck on code with infinite loops.

~~~
substack
The verify phase was just defining an inline function but not running it.
However, I just noticed that a program with carefully placed braces could jump
out of the function box and actually run. I replaced the checker with just
Function(src) which shouldn't have that problem and is much faster.

~~~
mappum
Oh, right, it didn't execute it. I need more caffeine (except not really, it's
2:30).

------
mappum
I sent a pull request that allows users to specify the base.
<https://github.com/substack/number-script/pull/2>

Real men code in binary.

~~~
brittohalloran
pull request #2 -- appropriate

------
richyzhang
Really fun, you should introduce it on April 1.

------
ajuc
I want to see fractal made from the numbers that are valid. I'll try to do
this, but I don't know how to best cast 1d numbers onto 2d plane. Only way I
can think of, that doesn't depend on arbitrary constraints like how many
pixels in a row, is to make spiral starting from the middle of the screen.
Anybody has better idea?

~~~
eternauta3k
Make it 1D or use the mapping from this xkcd <http://xkcd.com/195/>

------
giladvdn
Not sure this actually qualifies as a compiler. All it does is (Python):
return int(code.encode('hex'))

------
strela
reminds me of Malbolge somehow... (<http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malbolge>)

------
teeja
I save even more loads of scripting time by encoding in Base 1. Documentation
is a snap, and no danger of creeping featuritis.

------
modarts
Is this supposed to be a knock on CoffeScript?

------
grovecai
What's the purpose? I don't get it.

~~~
cmelbye
It's a joke.

------
dbaupp
Can anyone write a quine?

~~~
anonymoushn

      5278827227337076170449567737552050301648746541307090261949087452005923485275315474841135167346502310847459286951086056344961803751459109212515926887194626082177012120350623103576444178029679178692303904162181758870755165218374331731985435437211712470113418677388286391584240429269097406210073414223015915570360596450972343414303025097210394142649144691637350017001727477713336405614635714291836737681181600586279616997175126243498394778635680522

------
rman666
Integers only? Fail.

------
nodesocket
Well done substack.

------
wazzupflow
hahahahaha

------
tubbo
JavaScript: Programming's funniest joke.

~~~
thenonsequitur
I think the joke here is actually on CoffeeScript, not Javascript.

And really the joke is on CoffeeScript evangelists, not CoffeeScript.

